# VB6 E-Mail verschicken über SMTP



## ]arctic[ (25. Juli 2001)

Wie kann ich eine E-Mail über einen SMTP-Server schicken mit meinem login und pwd ??? Oder wo bekomme ich die Info, wie ich das machen kann?


----------



## isi1 (25. November 2007)

Hier gehts auch:
http://caspian.dotconf.net/menu/Software/SendEmail/
Gruß isi


----------



## PrideFighter (25. November 2007)

gibts da noch eine lösung über outlook 2007?


----------



## Reast_91 (4. Januar 2008)

Hallo!

Ich glaube diese Seite kann dir weiter helfen 

http://www.schmittis-page.de/index.html?/excel/vba/vba.htm

mfg


----------

